# Nuevo es seatbelt



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Could some kind soul who has a Nuevo the ES version with the sliding bedbox come seat tell me where the fixing points for the seatbelt are.

Photo's would be very helpful.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a Nuevo ES with seat belts. Will try to take some photos over the weekend and Email them to you.

Nogin


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks noggin that would be most appreciated.

Pete


----------



## McGinty (Sep 26, 2006)

*Seat belts in Nuevo*



Nogin said:


> I have a Nuevo ES with seat belts. Will try to take some photos over the weekend and Email them to you.
> 
> Nogin


Thanks. Whave solved our dilemma by going bigger to an Orian. We love it but it is a bit big for our age and lifestyle!! (81 and 75)If we cant indulge ourselves now we never will. It is similar to the Nuevo and the brochure we originslly saw said 17'4' but it 19'9" or so!!By the time we discovered it we were "hooked"McGinty


----------

